

Bees and the travelling salesman problem - amirmc
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn20804-zoologger-the-worlds-smartest-insect.html

======
ColinWright
We get the same story over and over again. As always, short on facts or
details and long on hype. Someone really doesn't understand what the TSP is.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1835452>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1834170>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1833774>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1831271>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1830232>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1829211> <\- This one has comments

